# driveway/smalllot/mass



## RangerDogg

I was plowing for a guy this year but passed away last week. Now i have no worked line up ,If anyone needs help with driveways or small lot near Lowell,dracut chelmsford send me a pm or call me 978-804 2243. Thanks Scott


----------



## theplowmeister

I need a sub for plowing driveways in Stow - Sudbury MA 
interested?


----------



## G.McNeill&Son

We have a bunch of small lots in the North Shore were looking for someone to handle them from start to finish. If your still looking give me a call
Thanks
Shane
781 760 5763


----------



## RangerDogg

Hey guys thanks alot im plowing for someone this winter.Its nice you guys thought of me.If it doesnt work out i will get in touch with you guys if you still need help.


----------



## searay220

G.McNeill&Son;1332050 said:


> We have a bunch of small lots in the North Shore were looking for someone to handle them from start to finish. If your still looking give me a call
> Thanks
> Shane
> 781 760 5763


Where on the Northshore are you talking about?


----------



## G.McNeill&Son

2 Beverly
2 Salem
1 Peabody
1 Malden
1 Lynn
2 Saugus
2 Revere
Let me know you would be handling them complete plow, shovel, sand


----------

